# Mushrooms!Mushrooms!Mushrooms!



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I just got back from the bookstore with some really cool books. one is "The Great Encyclopedia of Mushrooms"English edition, very insightful book. And the other is"Exotic
Ethiopian Cooking". Its a revised extented 
edition on the society, culture, hospitality,
& traditions of Ethiopia, very cool. 
There was this other book there titled
"Organic Gardening" by Crow and Elizabeth Miller. Wanted it but I only have two weeks for vacation so I passed. What's some other good books? I've been really busy for two years straight.

Bye.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited September 28, 2000).]

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited September 28, 2000).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Woooow got my attention! what a title
So good pics and recipes?
And are they wild or cultivate wild wannabees.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

To sroomgirl, 
no there are no recipes. Just alot of mushrooms. It's a mushroom hunters dream. 
To identify over 500 species. it tells you 
what kind are poisonous, deadly and what kinds is edible. very very cool!!, and only 20 bucks too. 

Bye.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep~ hard to find books with REAL recipes with Real wild Shrooms.....liability problems maybe?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

there is a book with some good recipes. it's
titled simply "The Mushroom Book" It has all 
wild mushrooms none are cultivated(Real!!!). It came out about 96 or so.

Bye for now

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited September 29, 2000).]


----------

